# Comedy Books



## False Dawn (Apr 18, 2003)

I was wondering if there was any comedy books which were a must to read. I have already made my way through the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett, and have read a great deal of Tom Holt's work (very funny writing), but I'm not sure what other funny fictional books are out there. Are there any that you can suggest?


----------



## Spudley (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm probably stating the obvious here, but if you haven't read them, go out immediately, and buy yourself a copy of everything by Douglas Adams. Start with _The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy_ and it's siblings, and then move on to the Dirk Gently books. If you're after comedy novels, you won't go far wrong with Adams.


----------



## False Dawn (Apr 19, 2003)

How could I have forgotten to mention him? A great hero of mine, the saviour of sci-fi comedy, and I completely forgot to mention him!!!

40 lashings for me!

I have read all the books in the HHGTTG except Salmon of Doubt which I can't seem to find anywhere 

Is there anyone else you could suggest?


----------



## free_mind_7 (May 17, 2003)

*comic poetry*

if u like poetry at all then i would say that "Where the Sidewalk Ends" and "Light in the Attic" are good books by Silverstein. he has another one out similar to the above mentioned but i cant recall the name.


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 22, 2003)

Spudley said:
			
		

> If you're after comedy novels, you won't go far wrong with Adams.



That's right, you can't go wrong with Adams.

The BBC just did a Flash Animation version of an unreleased Doctor Who script of his on their website.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/shada

Oh, but that's not really reading, is it?


----------



## Bartleby (Jun 24, 2003)

I have to agree with Free Mind 7, Shel Silverstein makes for some really funny reading no matter what your age. In fiction I would reccomend Robert Asprin's Myth series as well as the Phule's Company series. Spider Robinson has an excellent series called Callahan's Crosstime Saloon, which is a laugh riot. Full of puns is that one. The first book is call Time Travellers Strictly Cash I believe.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: comic poetry*



			
				free_mind_7 said:
			
		

> if u like poetry at all then i would say that "Where the Sidewalk Ends" and "Light in the Attic" are good books by Silverstein. he has another one out similar to the above mentioned but i cant recall the name.



the other poetry book is called 'falling up'.  shel actually has written many books, not all of them meant for kids.  i love his work because there's a poem called 'helping' with my name in it: jennifer joy.  i always thought that was really kewl.


----------

